# Angelskill über 225?



## Buschy (24. Oktober 2006)

Wo kann ich meinen Angelskill über 225 bringen? Muss ich da irgendwo zu einem Lehrer oder gibt es da ein Buch zu?


----------



## jiron (24. Oktober 2006)

Ähm... Moment. Da war doch irgendwas mit einer Aufgabe in Dustwallow...


[edit] So, jetzt hab ich's wieder ^^
=> Zuerst zu Angler Lurnak / Grimnur Stonebrand (Horde / Allianz). Die befinden sich in Orgrimmar / Ironforge.
Der jeweilige Angler schickt dich dann (bei beiden also) zu einem Nat Pagle. Der befindet sich in Dustwallow. Für den musst du dann noch ein paar recht seltene Fische angeln, dann kannst du von ihm lernen. Übrigens ein überaus sympathischer Typ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## artic48 (4. Juni 2009)

Es gibt so viele Threads über Angeln und Kochen aber man findest kaum konkrete Hilfe auf den ersten Blick.
Zum Beispiel wo die Lehrer stehen in der Scherbenwelt usw. für Allys und Horde.
Weil manches vergesse ich auch mal. Vieleicht kann das mal einer Posten oder so ich bin leid hunderte von Beiträgen zu durch suchen.
Vileicht könnt ihr bei euren beiträgen es besser Spezifizieren bitte. Weil hier viele Dinge doppelt und dreifach gepostet werden. Danke.


----------



## Dagonzo (4. Juni 2009)

Ab Angel-Skill 300 in die *Zangarmarschen* gehen und den Lehrer aufsuchen der *südwestlich* der *Zuflucht des Cenarius* steht. ( Koord. bei ca. 78/66)

oder

Buffed-Datenbank nutzen:
http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=27532

oder

Google

führen alle zur gleichen Lösung.


----------



## Cathalina (10. Juni 2009)

ich kann diese seite sehr empfehlen: http://www.wowberufeguide.de/


----------



## Leatherface.` (13. Juni 2009)

Cathalina schrieb:


> ich kann diese seite sehr empfehlen: http://www.wowberufeguide.de/


jepp, kann diese Seite auch nur empfehlen...
die Übersicht ist sehr gut... wo ist welcher Lehrer, was kann ich dort lernen, bis zu welchem lvl, usw.
die Wahrscheinlickeit in % oder besser gesagt wo man am besten farmen kann wäre nicht schlecht...
im Bergbau Guide wird z.B. Winterquell nicht erwähnt... dort konnte ich mehr Thorium abbauen als 
in der Brennenden Steppe oder Sengende Schlucht...

aber sonst ganz klar TOP und eine super Hilfe!!!


----------



## Dagonzo (13. Juni 2009)

Nur leider nicht sonderlich aktuell. Dazu kommt noch die viele WoW-Goldwerbung die hier auf buffed eigentlich nicht gerne gesehen wird.


----------



## Leatherface.` (14. Juni 2009)

die Gold-Werbung interessiert mich überhaupt nicht... und geht mir selber auf den Sack... ^^
aber als Einsteiger oder Wiederkehrer ist die Seite wegen ihrer Guides eine Hilfe...


----------

